# First ever spray tan???



## golfgttdi (Oct 6, 2010)

Lads I read loads on here bout mt2 sunbeds and comp tanning, hardly ever read bout guys getting spray tans?

Reason I'm asking is cause I'm goin on hols in summer, my missus will be getting the usual pre holiday spray tan(only going for a week so it's usually all good) but I half joked I'd get a matching one an she was all for it. Have never done anything before but I look the best I ever have an she reckons it wud look gr8,

Any wise words? Do you need to be totally waxed? How long before travelling etc? Will I go proper red faced in the salon ha!

Not lookin to try mt2 as I've couple moles on my body and have a typical Irish complexion and the stories of freckles turning dark put me off straight away!


----------



## oj0 (Apr 11, 2011)

You don't need to be fully waxed but tbh if you want to show off a tan then its probably not a good idea to have Austin Powers for a chest.

Best bet is to try some fake tan before you go as that will give you an idea about how well it will stick on your skin. My mrs is very white and as such a spray tan will come off in the shower/pool within 2-3 days and you might be the same.

On the other hand, don't be such a girl and just tan naturally


----------



## golfgttdi (Oct 6, 2010)

I live in Dublin we generally get three days a yr of sun, and in those three days my skin turns red/light brown!! 

I never really thought bout the pool, she wudn be one for all the water sports (legitimate watersports ha) but I'll be on everything from jet ski's to ringo's etc, so wud a spray tan be a bad idea?


----------



## Mr Mongol (Mar 20, 2011)

if you have a lot of hair then you should go for sunbed mate.


----------



## oj0 (Apr 11, 2011)

A spray or fake tan will come off in water pretty quick mate, it's just the nature of the beast.

As Mr Mongol says, get yourself on the beds if you want a decent tan but for my Mrs, she doesn't even change colour on sunbeds, her skin is too fair even for that!

Just to be clear, I am not a fake tan addict, I just get paid to advise females on beauty products :-D


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

This guy gets spray tans:






Do you still want one ?? :lol:


----------



## golfgttdi (Oct 6, 2010)

Themanabolic said:


> This guy gets spray tans:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow do you think it wud make me as awesome as him????? lol, holy crap what is that ****???


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I know I'm not a bloke but I've had a few spray tans and out of the different fake tan products I've used, the St Tropez spray tan has given me the best results. However, it does wear off after a few days. and not necessarily evenly so you ahve to exfoliate. It should be sufficeint though to give you an intial tan whilst you get some sun bathing in at the beginning of your holiday.

I imagine that you have to be waxed/shaved though or else the tan will pool around the hairs when it's wet.


----------



## golfgttdi (Oct 6, 2010)

^^^^^thanks katy, Think illl have to jus man up an come back pink ha ha!


----------



## helicopter (Jun 21, 2007)

will it come off easily if you sweating loads? or go patchy?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

helicopter said:


> will it come off easily if you sweating loads? or go patchy?


Sweating can have an impact as can fabric seams rubbing against the skin. For example, after doing cardio I have in the past gotten a streak on my legs from where the trouser seam has rubbed the tan off - it's the tanned skin cells that come off as opposed to the tan itself. Products like veet will compeltely strip the tan off and chlorine can make it fade more quickly. I've found that patchiness can appear after a few days which is why it's important to exfoliate (I use exfoliating gloves). Someone today thought that I'm naturally olive skinned, which shows how effective the tans can be (currently wearing St Topez lotion that I apply myelf).


----------



## Mr Mongol (Mar 20, 2011)

wow Katy you look gorgeous ...

BTW im on test and feeling so horny all the time.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Tbh had one before as was getting it free anyway as know beauty salon owner and they aren't great and don't feel good. Come off a bit patchy a few days later etc...

Just go on sunbeds ffs or go on mt2 and bash some sunbeds and your g2g.


----------



## DarkTranquility (Jul 30, 2010)

The colour of your skin has nothing to do with how the tan will fade.

All fake tan products, whether a spray tan at the salon or the products you buy at Boots, dye the top layers of the epidermis. The epidermis is constantly regenerating, and the tanned layers of skin will be sloughed off. This is why you should remove dead skin before applying fake tan by exfoliating to extend the life of the tan.

The chemicals used to sanitise swimming pools will reduce the life of the tan.


----------



## 9inchesofheaven (Apr 8, 2011)

Ecotan is good. The only negative thing I'll say about it is that it's a clear liquid, which means you cannot see where you're applying it. That said, with an extra pair of hands and a sponge, you can coat your body and face well, and will receive a really good natural looking tan.


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

I wanna get a proffesional spray tan before my holiday then get a natural tan wen i sun bath on holiday so if it comes of it wont look so bad, how long before i go should i get it?

cheers


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Gorgeous_George said:


> I wanna get a proffesional spray tan before my holiday then get a natural tan wen i sun bath on holiday so if it comes of it wont look so bad, how long before i go should i get it?
> 
> cheers


The day before! Sleep with it on shower in the morning. U still banging on about this George lol


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> The day before! Sleep with it on shower in the morning. U still banging on about this George lol


wow srs, i wouldnt thought weeks lol kk thnx and yeah only 12 days till i go and im so unprepared its not even funny


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

Gorgeous_George said:


> I wanna get a proffesional spray tan before my holiday then get a natural tan wen i sun bath on holiday so if it comes of it wont look so bad, how long before i go should i get it?
> 
> cheers


Poofter alert, after yesterday's quite camp comments towards other males, i'm starting to worry about you George


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

What do u need for a holiday. A pair of flip flops, some shorts, tshirts, speedos, pants and a toothbrush. You have 12 days to get that together...


----------



## capo (Jul 24, 2011)

Does a spray tan not stop you from getting a tan ? stop being vein and burn like the rest of us


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

capo said:


> Does a spray tan not stop you from getting a tan ? stop being vein and burn like the rest of us


No not at all there's no SPF in a spray tan


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

SouthPaw said:


> Poofter alert, after yesterday's quite camp comments towards other males, i'm starting to worry about you George


sometimes i wish i was gay atleast i would have an excuse then lol

& the mandatory (no ****) tag for posts, insert again


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> What do u need for a holiday. A pair of flip flops, some shorts, tshirts, speedos, pants and a toothbrush. You have 12 days to get that together...


i still need to exchange my money & i have only got about 200 quid, lucky my bday is while im out there so i can get some free drinks haha

i need to stop worrying lol


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

capo said:


> Does a spray tan not stop you from getting a tan ? stop being vein and burn like the rest of us


nah it dont, & oi im not vein!

jk im vein as fck!


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Gorgeous_George said:


> i still need to exchange my money & i have only got about 200 quid, lucky my bday is while im out there so i can get some free drinks haha
> 
> i need to stop worrying lol


I wonder how long that will take... 5 minutes lol yes stop worrying! Anyway get your gf to do it we like doing things like that because it makes us realise how incapable mean really are... Mwahahaha lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Clubber Lang said:


>


Lmao!


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

Clubber Lang said:


>


your tan looks shyt m8 XD


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> I wonder how long that will take... 5 minutes lol yes stop worrying! Anyway get your gf to do it we like doing things like that because it makes us realise how incapable mean really are... Mwahahaha lol


yeah i need to take a chill pill lol

lol if i had a bird i wouldn't be allowed magaluf

oh yeah 'mean' are incapable sods oryt XD


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Gorgeous_George said:


> yeah i need to take a chill pill lol
> 
> lol if i had a bird i wouldn't be allowed magaluf
> 
> oh yeah 'mean' are incapable sods oryt XD


I thought u had a gf?

And never go out with a girl who don't let u do what u want anyway lol


----------



## capo (Jul 24, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Anyway get your gf to do it we like doing things like that because it makes us realise how incapable mean really are... Mwahahaha lol


Easy tiger


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

capo said:


> Easy tiger


Hehe


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> I thought u had a gf?
> 
> And never go out with a girl who don't let u do what u want anyway lol


nope foreveralone.jpg lol

& too right my m8s bird dumped him because of this holiday after 4 years together!

i said the same thing to him plus nothing worse then insecure partners male or female


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

capo said:


> Easy tiger


reading it back & seeing your comment made me lol


----------



## Kian1980 (Dec 29, 2007)

IMO spray tans clog your pores up and I dont like the look of spray tans but thats my thoughts, You will achieve better colour by using sunbeds mate.


----------

